# Help with horse show name?



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Something with the word majestic in it. Like Majestic Mare. Lol!


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Ohh I love helping people name their horses. Hmmmm, 

-Desert Jewel
-Tenderfoot
-Midnight Majesty
-Black Magic
-After Dark
-Aurora
-Black Diamond
-Captive Heart
-Destiny
-Esquire
-Moonlight Serenade
-Nightwing
-Moonlight Sonata
-Passionately Black
-Euphoria

This is what Ive come up with so far.


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for all of the names! =D 

We came up with "Tea For Two" because people call her "T" and its just the two of us in the show ring =) so I think that may be it! =D Thanks again!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Tea for Two.... can you tell me what a show name is versus a registered name- I thought they were the same thing but it seems they are not?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I have some show names in my mind for future horses, but you can have them if you want!
Truffles are Sweet
Dreamy Sonata
Little Black Book
There are more, but it would take all day!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Citrus said:


> I like Tea for Two.... can you tell me what a show name is versus a registered name- I thought they were the same thing but it seems they are not?


I also am wondering why there registered name is not used and you need a show name?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Citrus said:


> I like Tea for Two.... can you tell me what a show name is versus a registered name- I thought they were the same thing but it seems they are not?


A registered name comes with a registered horse, a show name is just a fancier-sounding name for any horse. For example, I know a QH whose registered name is Diamond Rio Doc, so that's what works for shows, and what he would be shown as in a QH breed show. My guy is a mutt, and came with a barn name (Scout), but I want to dress it up a little for shows, so he's No Doubt Scout. Some people will come up with an alternate show name for a registered horse, especially if the show name is difficult to pronounce or something like that.

@ the OP: I like Tea for Two as well. Very pretty gal! :wink:


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! And yes, registered name is what comes with them. Some people dont like them and decide to change it her registered name is "Justa Tribute" I didnt really like that, but her registered name will always be that, but her show name, I can change to whatever my heart desires ;-)


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

As far as I can tell, you can put any name down, using a different show name for every show!! You show your registration papers, but on the entry form, there's just a space where you can put down whatever name you like!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive always wanted to have a horse with the show name "His Girl Friday" after my favorite song. I think it suits her if the "Tea For Two" thing falls through


----------

